# Going full rigid - help appreciated



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

So I have an older Jamis Dragon Race frame. Was set up as geared. Thinking about making this a SS. I have everything to do the conversion, I just need a new fork. Any recommendations for a rigid 1 1/8 straight steerer tubed fork? Preferably with 15x100 thru axle? I've been looking at the Surly Krampus 29er fork, but it has the IS mount for the front brake. I'd like to stay with post mount if possible. I've been out of the game for a couple of years now and straight steerer tubed forks are not as common these days. 

Would there be a possibility of going tapered steerer tube on a frame with a straight head tube? Conversion headset? Open to suggestions. 

TIA


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I had two Dragon 853 frames. One geared and one SS. 

I wouldn't let the brake mount sway me, it's just a different adapter. 

I would think you would want a fork closer to 465-470mm A-C instead of the Krampus fork at 483mm? Not the end of the world though. 

I'd look for a carbon fork with a strait steer tube, or a "high end" steel fork for optimal ride compliance. I checked the Carver website and looks like they don't have the exact combo you're looking for. Could be tough to find the combo of strait steerer, 470mm, and a 100x15mm TA. Odd duck now a days. 

The old Vassago Odis fork comes to mind (I also love the look of segmented forks as opposed to unicrown). I'd also consider having a nice fork made to your specifications out of steel. That would take some time though and cost ~$500. 

Maybe scout out Ebay or Pinkbike for something lightly used? Just make sure the steer tube is long enough.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

IS to PM adapter is like $10. If anything you never have to worry about stripping the threads of an IS mount which is a nice peace of mind. Unless you are running a 160mm disc you are probably going to have an adapter on the front fork anyways.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

DeoreDX said:


> IS to PM adapter is like $10. If anything you never have to worry about stripping the threads of an IS mount which is a nice peace of mind. Unless you are running a 160mm disc you are probably going to have an adapter on the front fork anyways.


I'll be running a 180f/160r. Just might have to bite the bullet and go with the Krampus then and just get the adapter because the Krampus checks all the boxes.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I had two Dragon 853 frames. One geared and one SS.
> I would think you would want a fork closer to 465-470mm A-C instead of the Krampus fork at 483mm? Not the end of the world though.
> 
> I'd look for a carbon fork with a strait steer tube, or a "high end" steel fork for optimal ride compliance. I checked the Carver website and looks like they don't have the exact combo you're looking for. Could be tough to find the combo of strait steerer, 470mm, and a 100x15mm TA. Odd duck now a days.
> ...



I'm not worried too much about the increase in the A-C measurement. It's only 20mm, which will slacken the headtube angle, which I'd like to do anyway. I see all kinds of Chinese carbon forks on Ebay, but not sure of the quality. Prices are very attractive though at around $100.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Whiskey 9


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

frdfandc said:


> I'm not worried too much about the increase in the A-C measurement. It's only 20mm, which will slacken the headtube angle, which I'd like to do anyway. I see all kinds of Chinese carbon forks on Ebay, but not sure of the quality. Prices are very attractive though at around $100.


A longer fork will also raise your BB and slacken your STA, but it's not enough to mess up the handling too much like you said. 

Tandell carbon forks have a good reputation around here, not sure if they have a strait steer tube version though? 

At this point in time there are many Chinese carbon manufacturers making good products. Just make sure they have good reviews/reputation, and customer service you can actually get in touch with. Buying from Ebay (as opposed to Ali Baba or whatever) does give you a little more buyer protection.


----------

